# Cách pha được ấm trà ngon không phải ai cũng biết



## gomsubaokhanh (22/9/21)

Pha trà, thưởng trà là một nghệ thuật. Một ấm trà ngon sẽ đưa ta vào những phút giây tĩnh tại. Tuy nhiên, để lên được tầm “trà đạo” là cả một sự kỳ công trong cung cách pha trà, nghi thức pha cũng như chất lượng trà ấm.

Nếu đi sâu tìm hiểu về trà đạo các nước nổi tiếng như Trung Quốc và Nhật Bản, bạn sẽ thấy được những sự khác nhau nhất định. Trà đạo Nhật thiên về nghi thức, trong khi đó Trung Quốc lại đề cao những yếu tố về trà cụ cũng như chất lượng trà.

Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn kỹ nghệ để tạo ra một ấm trà ngon, phù hợp với những người mới bước vào bộ môn trà đạo. Phong cách dựa trên phương pháp pha trà kiểu Trung Quốc.

Ấm trà ngon cần có trà chuẩn
“Nhất thủy, nhì trà, tam bôi, tứ ấm, ngũ quần anh”






Trà nhân nào hẳn cũng phải thuộc lòng câu nói này. Đây là 5 yếu tố quan trọng tạo nên một ấm trà ngon. Đầu tiên là nước, thứ hai là trà, thứ ba là chén, thứ tư ấm pha, cuối cùng thứ năm là bạn trà.

Đến với yếu tố đầu tiên: nước pha trà. Xưa kia, nước pha trà được dùng là loại nước tinh khiết tự nhiên, nhiều người còn lấy những giọt sương tinh khiết đọng trên lá sen làm nước ủ trà. Nay ta có thể dùng nước máy, hoặc nước lọc.

Với trà, hiện có nhiều loại trà khác nhau trên thị trường. Những dòng trà người Việt có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy như trà xanh (lục trà) như trà Lâm Đồng, trà Thái Nguyên. Trà xanh có vị chát nhẹ.

Ngoài ra còn có hồng trà, hay trà lên men. Nồng độ lên men của mỗi loại trà là khác nhau, giao động từ 25% đến 50%. Điểm đặc biệt của hồng trà là để càng lâu càng ngon. Giá có phần nhỉnh hơn trà xanh.

Trên đây là hai dòng trà phổ biến, ngoài ra còn có trà ô long, một số loại trà tàu khác… Để có một ấm trà ngon, bạn nên pha mỗi dòng trà một ấm riêng. Tuy nhiên có thể dùng chung một ấm giữa các loại trà cùng dòng, ví dụ như trà Thái với trà Lâm Đồng.

Để việc thưởng trà hoàn hảo nhất, bạn có thể dùng kèm với bánh đậu xanh, trái cây sấy, mứt, kẹo lạc… để tránh việc bị say trà, hoặc cồn bụng.

Xem thêm: Kỹ thuật pha được một ấm trà ngon cho người yêu trà đạo


----------

